# New guy from Mississippi



## Davebcrzy (Mar 12, 2011)

Welcome to a fellow Mississppian. I am on the other end of the state in NW Mississippi, just south of Memphis. Good luck in your new addiction, beekeeping.

Dave


----------



## FANNBEE (Jun 19, 2007)

The MS Beekeepers Association has a web site at mshoneybee.org with some good information.
They are looking for members.


----------



## Broke-T (Jul 9, 2008)

Welcome to beesource. Hope you like your bees.

Johnny


----------



## djdup (Jul 5, 2012)

Thanks Dave

FANNBE, Thanks for the info. I will check it out.

Thanks Broke-T I do like my bees they are very interesting and entertaining. I am already planing on getting more in the spring.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome DJ!


----------



## New Ky Beekeeper (Jun 27, 2011)

Welcome Friend. There is always something to learn about bees.....


----------



## chip.gotro (Apr 29, 2012)

welcome. your in the right place,great people,unlimited info.


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## FANNBEE (Jun 19, 2007)

I forgot to ask, but are you related to Marcel Ledbetter?


----------



## scdw43 (Aug 14, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## djdup (Jul 5, 2012)

FANNBEE said:


> I forgot to ask, but are you related to Marcel Ledbetter?


Haha....A Jerry Clower joke because I live in Liberty..No relation there FANNBEE. lol


----------



## tecrench (Jan 24, 2011)

Welcome!!


----------



## paintingpreacher (Jul 29, 2006)

Welcome! I too am at the other end of the state NE Miss. Located between Oxford and Tupelo. Hope you enjoy the bees as much as I do.


----------

